# Introducing Barkley at 4 weeks



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome Barkley officially to ILMC forum .. we will all love watching you grow into a handsome adult cockapoo


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Welcome Barkley  Very cute! Look forward to lots more pictures


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

thanks guys, we are so excited to get him. Off to see him tomorrow


----------



## RubyCockapoo (Feb 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


Ian


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Ian


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaah Barkley is gorgeous


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Ali


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hello Barkley, roughly 4 weeks to go till your forever home


----------



## loobylou (Nov 20, 2011)

Welcome barkley! 
He looks gorgeous, i bet you cant wait!


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks Julie and Sue, i just can't wait  We will be picking him up at 9 and a half weeks. Time is dragging


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

OHHHHHHHHH!!!! What a beautiful little baby you have.


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Hello beautiful Barkley - stunning puppy - welcome to our community and what a lucky puppy you are - Mummy has already shown how dedicated she is by joining here and finding out all about you and how you will grow!
Cannot wait to read about your homecoming x 
So cute x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello and :welcome: Barkley looks so cute...I'm so broody for another....hope you enjoy the next visit. Keep us updated as it's lovely following each story.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Barley is gorgeous! Is that you daughter holding him? She looks very at ease already! You must all be very excited.


----------



## Allison (Jan 25, 2012)

Aah Kirsty he is so cute! Got photos of our little girl ( yet to be named!) too yesterday and can't wait to meet her & brother & sisters later today at Polycinders. Maybe see you there?!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie says hi to her half brother and sister. Good luck with photos when you visit, I tried but all I got was a mass of black and white hair! Barkley is a lovely colour.


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone i will be sure to keep you all updated 

The little girl is the breeders granddaughter, she goes round her nannies house every weekend to help look after the puppies 

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope you have a great visit today, enjoy x x


----------



## kirstyh (Feb 4, 2012)

I had a fantastic visit thanks Karen, i have just uploaded some more pics!!


----------

